# You Know What Annoys Me??



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

This is not anything that happened on this forum by the way...

I read a thread on another forum, somebody asking advice about a very aggressive and nasty/biting boar cavy. And most of the answers were so pathetically 'Oooh he's just being naughty!'

I'm sorry, but no matter how much you may love your animals, when they are aggressive and biting, it needs dealing with seriously!!! They need proper training and socialising, and you certainly do not breed from them.

Ack... sorry, I had to rant.

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ditto.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

some people have no common sense whatsoever :wallbash :wallbash


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ohhh you're just being naughty!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there's a flip side to that argument.Owners who expect entire males of any species ,whose main quest in life is sex, to be docile eunuchs.Most males are prepared to lay down their life for the right to mate.We automatically give large animals like horses and bulls the chop because they are potentially dangerous.I'm not commenting on this G.pig scenario as such I don't know the details but male aggression is pretty normal in most species.Obviously it can't be allowed to get out of hand but I think you have to acknowledge it as part of the male make up.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

agreed sarah... as far as i'm concerned my bucks are not pets they are solely there to be bred, i dont allow my children to handle them and i've only ever been bitten by a buck.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with you when it comes to mice and rats... the boys are definately bred to be big and manly, its true. I have been bitten by several breeding male rats and one breeding male mouse.

But when it comes to guinea's... males and females are bred to pretty much the same standard, they are no hugely muscular, testosterone driven boys.
If anything, i have found with guineas that females can be more trouble than males!!

The only time a guinea pig should actively attack you is when you are splitting up a fight between them... most of the time cavies are far too nervous in temprement to attack something as big as a human!!

W xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Having only kept cavies for a few weeks Im no expert but just cant imagine them having much aggression. I'd assume that most responsible breeders woulndt use an outwardly aggressive animal, particularly in dogs maybe less of an issue in smaller animals.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ian said:


> I'd assume that most responsible breeders woulndt use an outwardly aggressive animal, particularly in dogs maybe less of an issue in smaller animals.


It's natural for dogs to fight for the right to mate and they will fight to kill,it doesn't mean they are devil dogs.Some are born more dominant but it comes down to how they are educated , people make them dangerous not always deliberately,it's not reading the signals.I've only ever kept G.pigs as pets and mainly girls.I like them but find them the animal equivalent of a dizzy blonde.Male parrots can be very difficult,my cockatoo broke my sons finger when he was very young.Mis directed sexual frustration erupting into violence.Ouch.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Cockrels they can be terrible I had one it was really frustrated and randy it escaped and would sit right up the top of an apple tree in my garden it was part Black Leghorn . When it seen me coming down the garden it would swoop down and run towards me lol then would attack me.It new I was going too feed its harem of hens and I was a threat to it.Anyway he went the distance I put him over the fence of an allotment a few miles away had all the hens it could ever want there lol.But cockerels will fight to the death if they can get to each other .Mine were all show birds so were kept in trios .You can try all you want with a cockrel he will always fight with another.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Aggression can be caused by brain injury too as well as high levels of testosterone. I have two male piggies living together and they aren't aggressive in anyway so it sounds like it might be more serious of a problem then temperament.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

geordiesmice said:


> Cockrels they can be terrible I had one it was really frustrated and randy it escaped and would sit right up the top of an apple tree in my garden it was part Black Leghorn . When it seen me coming down the garden it would swoop down and run towards me lol then would attack me.It new I was going too feed its harem of hens and I was a threat to it.Anyway he went the distance I put him over the fence of an allotment a few miles away had all the hens it could ever want there lol.But cockerels will fight to the death if they can get to each other .Mine were all show birds so were kept in trios .You can try all you want with a cockrel he will always fight with another.


I had 5 male(stag)turkeys and I had to feed them armed with a broom,the hens were very gentle.My son(again)when under 4 couldn't be safe with cockerels as they could reach his face and made every effort to do so.Cockerels are the most self important of creatures.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

This thread reminded me that I used to have a randy male duck who would chase me round the garden pecking my legs and giving me what looked like lovebites.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

AnnB said:


> This thread reminded me that I used to have a randy male duck who would chase me round the garden pecking my legs and giving me what looked like lovebites.


ducks always look so kindly but there is obviously a dark side,every year there are the awful tales of ducks being drowned by drakes in wild populations of mallard during mating scrums.Funnily enough although they have a fearsome reputation,geese that are bonded to you wouldn't dream of doing such a thing,you are viewed as one of the flock and treated with great affection.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I must remember to keep geese instead of ducks next time then!

I got my revenge with the poor old duck. He was so randy that in his older years his "bits" prolapsed and after several attempts to push it all back into place, the vet recommended amputation.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: I can recommend geese if you have the space .Mine used to sit on my knee and lovingly groom my hair,eyebrows and eyelashes.I loved them with their orange rimmed china blue eyes.I had them from the yellow pompom stage.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

We rear chicks/ducks/geese every year in work (which the boss decides he wants more) and they're always fine  We currently have a cockerel from a previous batch in while the boss is on holiday, and he likes getting stroked and fussed :lol:


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, the bantams I used to keep were quite friendly too. One used to fly indoors and sit on my shoulder. Very much like the mice though, they seemed to suffer with respiratory problems (and they did smell more than ducks).


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I refuse to breed aggressive male gpigs. I refuse to have ones with nasty habits like that. Luckily my lines are pretty passive and have been lucky enough to outcross to passive males.


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

i`ve never had a nasty male guinea pig, nasty females yes, and boy are they evil.

geese are fantastic pets, dont understand why most people are terrfied of them, mine would come sit on your lap and follow me around like a dog.

all the nasty cockerals i`ve had have been large fowl, my bantam boys are gorgeous and can be picked up and stroked by anyone.
everyone should keep pekins  they`re so friendly


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

i agree, if a dog is biting you deal with it quickly before it gets worse. saying that i've had rats my whole life and i have had male and females and one time a hermaphrodite?? and they're all been socialised quickly and been lovely pets, all but one male who got so agressive for no reason that i could find i had to have him put to sleep because i couldn't clean him out anymore let alone get him out.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had to put down some of the mousies who survived getting half cooked alive in the accident three months ago because they became extremely aggressive towards each other. the weird thing is that they were females who had been together for months and months. I put one buck to sleep a few weeks ago for the same reason, but he was worse, attacking even me when I put my hand in the tank. I wouldn't be surprised to learn that there was brain damage from the heat. all in all, things have gone relatively smoothly as far as breeding was concerned only one litter lost to munching. I imagine the stress of the accident could have caused behavioral problems all by itself outside of the damage done by the heat.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

gothling said:


> all but one male who got so agressive for no reason that i could find i had to have him put to sleep because i couldn't clean him out anymore let alone get him out.


had a female rat at work that for some reason decided she hated me, she was so bad with me i had to buy thick gloves just to put food in the food bowl! she was fine with students just me but she want depressed after she had a litter and the babies went to new homes and i could handle her with out being attacked and she would just sit there and not move. now she is a happy ratty again and has decided she likes me but ive kept her name 'Psycho'


----------

